# Padilla Miami 8/11 Robusto Cigar Review - Lack of smooth



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I just didn't enjoy this stick and usually I am a fan of full bodied cigars. Maybe it needed to age for a year or so in the humi but it started ou...

Read the full review here: Padilla Miami 8/11 Robusto Cigar Review - Lack of smooth


----------

